# Hes My Hero



## MyHorseTeddy (Nov 2, 2013)

I wrote what i guess could be considered a poem a while back, its about Teddy and what he has done for me since I got him.

Hes my hero

This horse gave me the *strength* i lacked.
He became my _teacher_
and i became him *student*
He showed me how to Trust
and i trusted him
He showed me how to _smile_
and i _smiled_ in his presence
He showed me how to Love
and I loved him
But, most of all he showed me how to *live*
And for the first time in my life i was able to *breathe*​
i get bored sometimes and write stuff about him:lol:


----------



## rider222 (Feb 11, 2015)

hahaha, very very cute ! big like!


----------

